# filtration for 90g?



## VonMozz (Feb 1, 2015)

as the title implies, what filtration would you suggest for a 90g tank. is only one okay?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

When I set up my 90, I will use one AC110.


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

For my 90g, I have 2x Eheim 2217... its plenty of flow and I clean them every 4 months... where the first is done on month 0, 4, 8 and the other month 2,6,10. This way I am sure that I will always have a good amount of beneficial bacteria.

On my 150g, I have 3x Eheim 2217... this way I only have one model of filter to support in same parts...


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I use two canisters on my 55g, so I couldn't imagine running a 90 on only one filter. Two smaller canisters will give you more media capacity than one larger one, and also more water flow. With only one intake in the tank, I would worry about waste accumulating on the opposite end.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what are u stocking tank with?


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

+1 on Maximus 74 comments - regards 2 x 2217 or even his 3 on larger tanks - I do the exact same for the simplicity of parts, etc. I also like 2 filters on any tank as insurance/back-up because anything can happen no matter what filter you are using.
Everyone has their favourite brands, given, but I think it is hands down agreed that the Eheim Classics are just that - classic models that have a minimal amount of breakable parts and simplicity in operation that will last for years. I know some people don't like the fact that they don't have trays for media and that's a personal choice I guess - but a media bag is dead simple. But it is a deal breaker for some. I remember using Eheim Pro 2's and the baskets had rubber gaskets which would harden up over time and have to be replaced. In the Classic, no such issues and to add to that, the Classics have a real beefy head gasket that lasts forever if you keep it lubed.
As sumthinfishy alluded to stocking is an important consideration as well - I would add substrate to that equation - if you have sand and it is going to get stirred up either from sifting or movement, I'd be leary of a HOB. While I do agree with BillD that an AC110 will do a 90 no problem and is dead easy to maintain with great flow, sand substrate will pose a potential challenge.
Good luck.


----------



## VonMozz (Feb 1, 2015)

thanks for all your input! especially areuben, i hadnt thought of the substrate part. i use a gravel, but am considering switching to sand. as for stocking i have two jewels, a JD and 4 tiger barbs.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

VonMozz said:


> thanks for all your input! especially areuben, i hadnt thought of the substrate part. i use a gravel, but am considering switching to sand. as for stocking i have two jewels, a JD and 4 tiger barbs.


I assume the JD is a small juvenile for now. When it gets bigger the barbs will become fish food for him. Sand substrate is better than gravel because it is easier for the fish to move it around, and it doesn't allow for detritus build up. If you're interested check out my DIY power head filter post.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I use sump filter with HOB overflow for my 95 G.


----------



## jtwist01 (May 30, 2013)

I use a Fluval 406 on my 90 gallon tank. It's rated for upto 100 gallons, but it depends on your load. When I had roughly 20-25 african cichlids in mine, I had to add a HOB filter to compensate for the extra waste in the tank. My impeller has since gone awry because of my sand substrate, I am going to add an eheim 2217 with my fluval 406 to support the larger load. Eheim is a quality product, and can be found at decent prices online!


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm a fan of at least two filters for redundancy. If one goes down, the tank won't go with it.

Also: I found the 75g (and the 90g will be worse) size harder to get "good flow" than my 125's because of the shape. Canisters really help with side to side flow. A single HOB would keep one side of the tank clean, but the opposite side will have much less circulation.

As mentioned, sticking with one filter brand/model will mean you'll be well prepared with fewer spare parts on hand.

-Ryan


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

I use a fluval 303 and an eheim 2215 on my 90 gallon. It is fairly lightly stocked as of now. The tank is in between rooms and can be seen from both sides so HOBs were not an option. All hoses are on the ends of the tank. I also like to have at least two filters on each tank. This way I can rotate maintenance and I typically have one filter have more mechanical than biological and vice versa on the other filter. I am currently setting up a 75 gallon that will have 2 - AC110s with prefilters. I may end up adding a canister but I will be starting with just the 2-110s.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

if sand do not do a hob. i had my 75 with a canister and an ac110, and CONTANTLY had to clean the impeller and shaft and replace it often because sand would get in it. I turned to another canister. I had always used rena, But when I got my eheim 2217, i will never order another brand. Dead silent and great flow. Thats what i will be setting up my 90 with, 2 eheims. never have enough filtration


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Eheim. Each of my Rena/XP's is loaded with a ton of Eheim mech. I have one of those little Ecco canisters. Awesome little canister!

-Ryan


----------

